# Question About Gravana Tuning Parts & Service



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings,

New member with a Phantom Black GTO M6 for about 3 weeks. Can anyone provide experience with Gravana Tuning. I'm thinking about ordering some items from them.

Particularly I'm interested in the RAM Air Fiber Glass hood:
http://tinyurl.com/9w8kn

It's supposed to functionally direct air to the airbox. Can anyone vouch for the quality and functionality of this hood? It looks great but with all the talk of GTO being extra sensitive to heat soak and the various CAI's available I've not heard much about the ram air carbon fiber hood from Gravana as part of a solution.

What about removing the plugs from the stock hood? Useful or no?

Thanks! 

:cool


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Removing the hood scoop plugs will lower your engine bay temps. If you want to draw more cool air into the air intake, cut a hole in your fender underneath the air box and modify it to bring in air from just behind the fog lamp.


----------



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks Xman for the reply and tip.

You or anyone you know have feedback about Gravana Tunin and/or the Carbon Fibre Ram Air hood in question?

Thanks again.




Xman said:


> Removing the hood scoop plugs will lower your engine bay temps. If you want to draw more cool air into the air intake, cut a hole in your fender underneath the air box and modify it to bring in air from just behind the fog lamp.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Not speaking from direct experience, but you're better off saving your sheckles for some other performance modification (like changing all your fluids over to synthetics and getting a B&M shift kit). 

With the cost of the hood and getting it painted, this won't be cheap -- and the performance gains, to me, are negligible unless there was duct work feeding directly into the airbox along with an ECM tune to handle the increased flow rate. I don't see any mention of any Ram Air-style duct work. You'd probably get the same effect by yanking your factory hood plugs out.

Xman knows what's going on. I'd do his mod and see how that works out. 

Congrats on your new GTO!


----------



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks B_A,

The lack of piping..funnel or as you mention duct work definitely was in the back of my mind. The lack of mention of this on the boards was also a good indicator. Quite a bit of silence. 

Changing to "all" synthetic is a good "mod"! The B&M shifter will be ordered within a few days. 

Doing a search for XMAN...

:cheers 



b_a_betterperson said:


> Not speaking from direct experience, but you're better off saving your sheckles for some other performance modification (like changing all your fluids over to synthetics and getting a B&M shift kit).
> 
> With the cost of the hood and getting it painted, this won't be cheap -- and the performance gains, to me, are negligible unless there was duct work feeding directly into the airbox along with an ECM tune to handle the increased flow rate. I don't see any mention of any Ram Air-style duct work. You'd probably get the same effect by yanking your factory hood plugs out.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

70sFlashback said:


> Thanks B_A,
> 
> The lack of piping..funnel or as you mention duct work definitely was in the back of my mind. The lack of mention of this on the boards was also a good indicator. Quite a bit of silence.
> 
> ...



If your worried about heat and air...buy the 160 degree thermostat from PFYC.com (SLP thermostat) and a K&N air charger from fox-performance.com

The thermostat takes all of 10 minutes and drastically drops the temp under hood.


----------



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

To answer you're question about Gravana, I have the Woodward Hood pre-ordered through them. They are a very reputable company and it is extremely rare that you hear of problems with them. The owner (Jim) is very much in to our cars and will do whatever he can to help you out.

A word of advise though, make sure they have the hood you are looking for IN STOCK. Gravana & AP have been having problems with thier supplier/manufacturer as far as Fiberglass/Carbon Fiber parts go and it has set them back. If they have the hood in stock, I would say definately do buisness with them. :cheers 

-Ed


----------



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

Great, Thanks for the tip.



dvillar said:


> If your worried about heat and air...buy the 160 degree thermostat from PFYC.com (SLP thermostat) and a K&N air charger from fox-performance.com
> 
> The thermostat takes all of 10 minutes and drastically drops the temp under hood.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have recently purchased from Gravana, I must say I was very happy with them. I had a couple of questions before I had ordered. Jim answered them all. He even shipped my part next day, for second day price.


----------



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

Great man, thanks! Appreciate that feedback on Gravana.

Regards,



1BadGoat said:


> I have recently purchased from Gravana, I must say I was very happy with them. I had a couple of questions before I had ordered. Jim answered them all. He even shipped my part next day, for second day price.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Sengdemund said:


> To answer you're question about Gravana, I have the Woodward Hood pre-ordered through them. They are a very reputable company and it is extremely rare that you hear of problems with them. The owner (Jim) is very much in to our cars and will do whatever he can to help you out.
> 
> A word of advise though, make sure they have the hood you are looking for IN STOCK. Gravana & AP have been having problems with thier supplier/manufacturer as far as Fiberglass/Carbon Fiber parts go and it has set them back. If they have the hood in stock, I would say definately do buisness with them. :cheers
> 
> -Ed


Gravana did me right. I had some serious problems with Arrowhead Performance and Jim at Gravana came through for me. As far as having trouble with their fiberglass supplier, I don't know about Gravana. Fiber Images supplies to Arrowhead and they are not the delay. Arrowhead is putting the blame on them and Spintech. They even tried to blame Gravana for my lack of parts. Deal with them at your own risk. Gravana though did for me just what they said they would.


----------



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for the all the replies. Seems Gravana and Jim are a trusted source for our GTO's. 

Thanks again.


----------

